# Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens



## niclodemus (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Boardies,|wavey:

auf der Fähre auf der Rückreise von unserer diesjährigen Sommertour an den Hardanger (Bericht und Fotos hier), habe ich das Gespräch zweier Angler mitgehört bei dem es um einem sehr erfolgreichen Trip auf Seeforelle in norwegischen Binnenseen ging. Leider konnte ich nicht mehr nachfragen da das Signal zum Aufsuchen der Autos kam und das bekannte Gewusel |kopfkrat los ging. 

Allerdings klang es sehr spannend. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen beim Schleppfischen auf Seeforelle in den Binnenseen (welche Seen?, Jahreszeit? usw.) - ich finde, das wäre mal ne Alternative zum Fjord - und ich hab Forellen zum Fressen gern :m.

lg André|wavey:


----------



## Parasit (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

Hallo erstmal,
ich klink mich mal gleich mit ein!
Ich fahre am Freitag dieser Woche nach Norge an den Eikesdalsvatnet (Binnensee) und wollte dort auch auf Forellen angeln. Zwar wollen wir viel mit der Fliege fischen aber bei der größe des Sees (ich glaube 18 km lang) werden wir auch schleppen.
Falls jemand also mehr über das Schleppen auf Forellen in einem Binnensee dort oben weiß immer her mit den Infos!

Gruß Tony


----------



## skally (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

Juten Tag. 

Bin vor einer Woche aus Norge zurückgekommen, war an dem Gullesfjord. Habe aber viele Bergsee touren mit meinen Freunden dort und ihrem Boot hinter mir. Am allerbesten lief in den Bergseen einen Rapala Wobbler der eine Bachforelle imitierte. Jede größe lief sehr gut, wobei auf den kleinsten auch die kleinen Forellen bissen die gerade mal 3x so groß wie der Wobbler waren. (unter 15cm)

Denke wenn schleppen dann mit Wobblern.
Hoffe ich konnt euch helfen. 


LG PASCAL


----------



## Andree Hörmann (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

Hallo Andre,

wir haben im Randsfjord und auch im Kröderfjorden erfolgreich auf Seeforellen geschleppt. Beide male im Juni in etwa 2 Meter Tiefe über sehr tiefen Wasser - meist Fjordmitte mit geschleppten Tomic Lures. Weitere Infos gerne per PN

Gruß Andree


----------



## niclodemus (5. August 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

Hallo Andree,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Hast du ne Ahnung bezüglich günstiger Unterkünfte in der Region - Habe einfach mal Lust auf Norge "Süß" |supergri

Gruß André


----------



## Andree Hörmann (5. August 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

günstig ist immer realtiv.....also wir haben Sachen so um die 900,- Euro /Woche mit vernünftigem Boot im Programm.....kann man aber auch für weniger Tage buchen.
Sonst ruf doch einfach mal an : 04221-6890586

Gruß Andree


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. August 2009)

*AW: Seeforellen schleppen in Binnenseen Norwegens*

Hallo Andre.
Ich fahre in 2 Wochen zum Kröderen.
Ich rufe dich die Tage abends an.
Gruß Pit|wavey:


----------

